# Dealing with a skittish bearded dragon?



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi guys.

I got my first reptile just a month ago. Everytime I go near him he runs away. I have managed to get him a few times and he squirms like mad, but I justh old him and he stops, lays there for a minute or so then dives off for a mad run.

As soon as I open the viv glass he runs and tries climbing up the side walls like crazy.

Do you have any tips for me to help? I've approached him with food and he will only eat it from tweezers because he doesnt like my fingers thaty close. I've washed my hands, stopped all loud noises like tv etc and no luck. Help!


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Some just don't like being handled, tbh though; personally i've never come across a bearded dragon that doesn't but they do exist, lol.

If all husbandry requirements are met in the viv then is simply being patient, spending time with the dragon, if you have a go now and again and he hisses, puffs etc and you back off, he's won and he'll know it.

Sounds to me like it just needs more time and frequent handling, it should soon settle and enjoy your company :2thumb:


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> Some just don't like being handled, tbh though; personally i've never come across a bearded dragon that doesn't but they do exist, lol.
> 
> If all husbandry requirements are met in the viv then is simply being patient, spending time with the dragon, if you have a go now and again and he hisses, puffs etc and you back off, he's won and he'll know it.
> 
> Sounds to me like it just needs more time and frequent handling, it should soon settle and enjoy your company :2thumb:


Unfortunately I think I have one of those rarities -.-

I have all his lights fine, temps fine, a big log, loads of rocks, a foam climbing wall on one end of the viv, fresh fruit everyday, size 4 hoppers which he munches quick! and a lot more decorations like artificial cactus' etc. 

He runs around happily enough but wheneverI go near him he runs for his life. I don't let him win though, I chase him until I catch him and hold him til he stops wiggling, not very tight, but tight enough so he can't wiggle out of my hands, then when he stops wiggling I open my hand and give him the chance to run away or not. So he knows if he doesn't wiggle i'll let him go.


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

How often do you do it and for how long do you handle ?


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I try probably 6-7 times a day. I literally have to chase him round his viv and catch him though, which I think is stressing him out. As soon as he hears the glass open he runs like crazy attempting to climb the wooden walls.

I hold him for about a minute or as long as he wants to with my hand open after hes stopped squirming, which is usually 15-20 seconds but sometimes he just lays in my hand like a fish out of water and won't get offI have to rest his foot on his cactus (which he loves) for him to realise i'm not holding him


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

MrMonster said:


> I try probably 6-7 times a day. I literally have to chase him round his viv and catch him though, which I think is stressing him out. As soon as he hears the glass open he runs like crazy attempting to climb the wooden walls.
> 
> I hold him for about a minute or as long as he wants to with my hand open after hes stopped squirming, which is usually 15-20 seconds but sometimes he just lays in my hand like a fish out of water and won't get offI have to rest his foot on his cactus (which he loves) for him to realise i'm not holding him


:lol2:

They are funny :2thumb:

Whats he like out of his viv, sometimes they can be quite dominant and protective within there own territory, then appear relaxed and fine once out.

Like i say though the are the rare ones that just don't want any of it, lol.


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> :lol2:
> 
> They are funny :2thumb:
> 
> ...


I know right? He always sleeps under this large rock aswell and scares himself in the morning when he wakes up next to it and runs around skittishly too -.-

I haven't taken him out of the viv, only been handling inside because he is VERY fast and when I first got him I stupidly took him out to handle and he jumped off onto my bed and almost made a run for it but I managed to block his path with a pillow or I wouldn't of been able to get him where he was going


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

MrMonster said:


> I know right? He always sleeps under this large rock aswell and scares himself in the morning when he wakes up next to it and runs around skittishly too -.-
> 
> I haven't taken him out of the viv, only been handling inside because he is VERY fast and when I first got him I stupidly took him out to handle and he jumped off onto my bed and almost made a run for it but I managed to block his path with a pillow or I wouldn't of been able to get him where he was going


If you had a safe room or room where he had nowhere to hide, this might help, like i say they can sometimes be a bit cocky in there viv, lol. Until you have the confidence that he isn't going to run and get somewhere you can't get to him it would only be safe to take him out somewhere he can't find anywhere to hide from you, he will most likely start to realise when you go in to pick him up he is coming out for an explore and to stretch his legs and get better with time :2thumb:

If not enjoy him for what he is a temperamental bugger, lol :2thumb:

All


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> If you had a safe room or room where he had nowhere to hide, this might help, like i say they can sometimes be a bit cocky in there viv, lol. Until you have the confidence that he isn't going to run and get somewhere you can't get to him it would only be safe to take him out somewhere he can't find anywhere to hide from you, he will most likely start to realise when you go in to pick him up he is coming out for an explore and to stretch his legs and get better with time :2thumb:
> 
> If not enjoy him for what he is a temperamental bugger, lol :2thumb:
> 
> All


What about over the bath? It's the only place I can think of that he won't be able to climb the walls. But then a large white prison so to speak is probably stressful. I'm considering getting a little long and flat box to put him in and if he darts to climb over I can just poke him back down into it.

It's quite annoying as the one I was going to get I was handfeeding, playing around with, he was running to the glass whenever he heard my voice and my work sold him! Bloody buggers, so I went and got this little fellah and I didn't think that it would be such a differ in personalities!


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

MrMonster said:


> What about over the bath? It's the only place I can think of that he won't be able to climb the walls. But then a large white prison so to speak is probably stressful. I'm considering getting a little long and flat box to put him in and if he darts to climb over I can just poke him back down into it.
> 
> It's quite annoying as the one I was going to get I was handfeeding, playing around with, he was running to the glass whenever he heard my voice and my work sold him! Bloody buggers, so I went and got this little fellah and I didn't think that it would be such a differ in personalities!


Bathroom could be a good place to start, make sure toilet seat is down, lol and theres nothing lying around that he can lick/eat and shut the door behind you, sit on the floor with him and let him loose, make sure theres no way of him escaping the room first, see what he does and see if it helps.

In general they are usually quite sociable with humans, however some just don't want to know.

Please make sure there is no way of escape or somewhere he can get that you cant first though.

Let us know how you go on :2thumb:


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres a picture of his viv. Everything looks fine? Plenty of things to play around with and he has no problem finding food either he's pretty clever actually!










Here the little bugger is as well, casually enjoying a nice relaxing lay on his log


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> Bathroom could be a good place to start, make sure toilet seat is down, lol and theres nothing lying around that he can lick/eat and shut the door behind you, sit on the floor with him and let him loose, make sure theres no way of him escaping the room first, see what he does and see if it helps.
> 
> In general they are usually quite sociable with humans, however some just don't want to know.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately both of my bathrooms have gaps behind the toilet from unfinished tiling -.- Stupid builders. So bathroom is a nono. I'm going to go and build a little run or something in the front room that he can explore but not go out of it. There are dog hairs on my carpets, will that bother him?


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good to me, he could just be protecting his territory in his own way, thats what i think it is, try what i said in previous post on other page :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

MrMonster said:


> Unfortunately both of my bathrooms have gaps behind the toilet from unfinished tiling -.- Stupid builders. So bathroom is a nono. I'm going to go and build a little run or something in the front room that he can explore but not go out of it. There are dog hairs on my carpets, will that bother him?


Ah right, try the run idea then make sure you can be with him though so he associates that you aren't a threat when he does come out, give the carpet a vac, lol. Should be fine though just don't let him swollow any :2thumb:


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> Ah right, try the run idea then make sure you can be with him though so he associates that you aren't a threat when he does come out, give the carpet a vac, lol. Should be fine though just don't let him swollow any :2thumb:


Alright will do! Thanks alot 

Oh and the carpet is clean don't worry I just have a short haired dog and the hairs stick everywhere! -.-

He does like licking random things, so i'll try get most of it off 

Thanks again, i'll let ya know how he gets on when I get round to seeing what I can build


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

MrMonster said:


> Alright will do! Thanks alot
> 
> Oh and the carpet is clean don't worry I just have a short haired dog and the hairs stick everywhere! -.-
> 
> ...


Good stuff, i have dogs too, i know what its like :2thumb:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Yikes.

Ok firstly he's a baby by the looks of him, no wonder your stressing him chasing him around like that 6/7 times a day. It would make any animal seriously defensive. Your actually teaching him to be scared of you and the sound of glass opening.

You've had him a month, usual advice is to leave them alone for at least 2 weeks after you get them to let them settle into their new home and feel secure. Spot cleaning only.

Chances are you've been trying to grab hold of him since you got him, he's learnt now that glass opening = PANICCCC.

Ok. My advice, stop chasing him altogether. Every time you open the glass, put food in the corner by the glass and spot clean his viv. Don't try handle him and don't chase him around. Teach him that glass opening = food. Dont make him fat on mealworms / waxworms etc though.

He will eventually start coming to the glass when you open it as he will suspect food. Thats the time to give him a small treat by hand, again here dont get him hooked on hand feeding.

Just think on this though, If every time your bedroom door opened a huge hand came in and chased you round your room before grabbing you, I'm pretty sure you'd make a effort to get away at the first chance you got. Alternately if the huge hand put a sandwich / chocolate / food at the door every time, you'd start going over to see what it brought you this time.


Patience young padawan. Take it slowly and build the trust rather than try force it.



ps. be very careful when you bring him out for a run (wouldn't advise it yet, he's too wild and you will spend half the time chasing him to get him back into his viv) I put my baby into the bath once. We have one of those really old super deep ones. My baby dragon jump out of it in one shot. Dragons can jump very well when they want to.


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

nicnet said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Ok firstly he's a baby by the looks of him, no wonder your stressing him chasing him around like that 6/7 times a day. It would make any animal seriously defensive. Your actually teaching him to be scared of you and the sound of glass opening.
> 
> ...


I completely agree except I got told not to let him get used to the fact that if he runs he'll be fine, but to persevere, catch him and let him know you're not a threat so he'll stop running because he knows it has no use. 

I don't pick him up everytime, sometimes I just put my hand in and slowly edge it closer to him along the surface and see how close I can get before he runs, he only runs when the glass opens when he's basking because it's right next to the glass. I pick him up only maybe 2-3 times a day. 

I'll try giving the food a shot, hold food on the palm of my hand when I approach him maybe?


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

MrMonster said:


> I completely agree except I got told not to let him get used to the fact that if he runs he'll be fine, but to persevere, catch him and let him know you're not a threat so he'll stop running because he knows it has no use.
> 
> I don't pick him up everytime, sometimes I just put my hand in and slowly edge it closer to him along the surface and see how close I can get before he runs, he only runs when the glass opens when he's basking because it's right next to the glass. I pick him up only maybe 2-3 times a day.
> 
> I'll try giving the food a shot, hold food on the palm of my hand when I approach him maybe?


Everyone has there own theories on how to do these things, some people go along with the "norm" and what they get told by someone else has to be gospel and theres no other way but every animal is different, if it feels right and you can tell with how he'll react if its right or not, its all about getting to know your animal and how you do that is ultimately down to you.

Just remember only you will know if things are right or not.

And that wasn't an attack in any way shape or form to the other users post.


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree with you there too. There are a tonne of methods and theories on how to tame any kind of animal. 

I'm going to try the run idea, see if he's okay outside of his viv, if it's not that, i'll try getting him to understand that glass opening is a goo thing and hopefully come closer and i'll try getting close to him with food in my hand. That sounds more reasonable than me chasing him everytime I suppose.

Thank you both, just working out how to build this run thing!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> Everyone has there own theories on how to do these things, some people go along with the "norm" and what they get told by someone else has to be gospel and theres no other way but every animal is different, if it feels right and you can tell with how he'll react if its right or not, its all about getting to know your animal and how you do that is ultimately down to you.
> 
> Just remember only you will know if things are right or not.
> 
> And that wasn't an attack in any way shape or form to the other users post.



Completely agree, Every animal is different and you need to learn how they will react to different things. Learning curve with dragons is vertical lol.

What I usually do is get a few opinions and try hit middle ground. He does seem like a pretty skittish dragon though, I wonder how much he was handled as a hatchling.

I would however be inclined to let him settle down a bit more before trying to let him run, if he did get past / out the enclosure there is no telling where he could end up. With his size it could take a lot of chasing to get him back into his viv again.

Alternate. maybe put a small enclosure up to the glass on his viv if possible. That way if he did want to bolt he has his 'safe' viv to go to.


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

nicnet said:


> Completely agree, Every animal is different and you need to learn how they will react to different things. Learning curve with dragons is vertical lol.
> 
> What I usually do is get a few opinions and try hit middle ground. He does seem like a pretty skittish dragon though, I wonder how much he was handled as a hatchling.
> 
> ...


Agreed :2thumb:

I've had dragons very skittish inside there viv, even the most tame when out can be viv skittish but in time you can have them very same dragons jump onto your arm when you open the doors for what i like to call playtime, lol, sad i know :blush:

Thats why i thought it may have been a good idea to try the out of viv method, i did my best to explain it must be done securely, if that makes sense, lol.


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

MrMonster said:


> I agree with you there too. There are a tonne of methods and theories on how to tame any kind of animal.
> 
> I'm going to try the run idea, see if he's okay outside of his viv, if it's not that, i'll try getting him to understand that glass opening is a goo thing and hopefully come closer and i'll try getting close to him with food in my hand. That sounds more reasonable than me chasing him everytime I suppose.
> 
> Thank you both, just working out how to build this run thing!


Just remember to make it very secure, like nicnet says, it will be a hell of a job trying to catch a dragon that size if it does manage to do one, lol.


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm yet to find a place thats secure enough to let him run loose, he keeps coming to the glass and scratching at it though, but as soon as I open it and go to get him slowly he turns back into his crazy wall climbing self. Silly thing


----------

